# Difference BlW OP and IP Procedure



## Ravikirann (Nov 29, 2015)

Dear All,

I am looking to differentiate between OP and IP procedures. Is there any documents available to do so. Please share with me it's high time and i am looking  for tariff inclusion to our hospital price list.

Thanks
Ravikiran.N


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 29, 2015)

I am not clear on what you mean by tariff inclusion.  However Medicare has a list of inpatient only allowed procedures.  You should be able to access the Medicare website to locate this list. It is updated periodically.


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 29, 2015)

I assume he/she is just referring to updating the chargemaster. As Debra pointed out there is a list of procedures Medicare says should only be done as an inpatient and cannot be done in an ASC which could be a place to start. Technically any surgery could be scheduled as an inpatient if conditions warranted it so there is no definitive list.


----------



## Wendyh50 (Nov 29, 2015)

*Tariff definition in English*

Tariff:

a tax or duty to be paid on a particular class of imports or exports.

No Tariff on medical services.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 29, 2015)

Wendyshtx said:


> Tariff:
> 
> a tax or duty to be paid on a particular class of imports or exports.
> 
> No Tariff on medical services.



This is why I did not understand the original posts usage of the term tariff inclusions.  I am not thinking it has anything to do with the charge master, so I am not really certain how answer the question appropriately.


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 29, 2015)

Some countries (mainly current or former british colonies such as India) use the word tarriff to refer to a list of prices such as hotel rates, here is an example of a hotel tarriff in Goa India x http://www.palaciodegoa.com/palacio_de_goa_room_tariff.html

I only know this because i travel internationally once or twice a year and hear tarriff used as a pricing term.

Heres some additional definitions of Tarriff I found

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/tariff



> 1. (Government, Politics & Diplomacy)
> a. a tax levied by a government on imports or occasionally exports for purposes of protection, support of the balance of payments, or the raising of revenue
> b. a system or list of such taxes
> 
> ...


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 29, 2015)

CodingKing said:


> Some countries use the word tarriff to refer to a list of prices.



the words tariff inclusion and price list were used in the same sentence so now I am more confused.  Also why would a hospital in a different country need to know the U.S. inpatient procedure list.  the original question is confusing so an answer is merely a conjecture of each persons interpretation.  It would be helpful if the poster would clarify exactly what is being asked for.


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 29, 2015)

mitchellde said:


> the words tariff inclusion and price list were used in the same sentence so now I am more confused.  Also why would a hospital in a different country need to know the U.S. inpatient procedure list.  the original question is confusing so an answer is merely a conjecture of each persons interpretation.  It would be helpful if the poster would clarify exactly what is being asked for.



I added a few more comments. The reason is outsourcing. AAPC even has testing sites in India, Philippines, UAE, Bahamas etc.

I looked at the posters older posts and they work for UnitedHealthcare and live in India (or did 2 years ago)  United has locations in 33 countries, mainly USA, Philippines, India, UK, Ireland and Brazil


----------



## Ravikirann (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi Guy's,

First of all sorry for my bad English. My concern is i want to differentiate between OP and IP procedures . I don't want to know about the prices (RVu) value. The reason is in UAE annually we update the prices of procedures i mean RVu value. So i want to differentiate. Can i get any information on this in CMS website. If so please keep me posted.

I hope now you guy's can understand.

Once again sorry for my bad English.

Thank You


----------

